# Hauntcon 2010 Hearse show - Orlando Florida May 2nd



## maximpakt (Aug 19, 2007)

As many of you probably already know, Hauntcon will be in Orlando Florida this year from April 28th to May 3rd. I am organizing the hearse show on Sunday May 2nd. In the past there has been an entry fee for the show to offset costs. We are trying to make this a success despite the bad economy. So this year there will be no entry fee. I am going to eat the costs of any trophies or plaques we give out and in addition Leonard has agreed to give a free one day pass valued at $20.00 for each hearse entered in the show. So for all that have a hearse or know someone that does lets spread the word and make this fun and successful. And if any of you business owners want to donate any prizes in exchange for promotional consideration please contact me at [email protected]
Thank You.


----------

